# If you were to replace your 335D



## DriftinCoastie (Aug 20, 2015)

So I am incredibly torn with my 335D, I hunted for nearly a year before getting it. Its a 2011 335D with all the options I wanted. I love the car more than all but one other car I've owned. The combination for sledhammer like power, comfort and mileage is beyond anything else I've had. But here comes the issue. It is currently sitting at the BMW Dealership now for the 5th time since I bought it in April. Seems to be Urea tank related and the dealership cant nail down the specific issue. So far they've replaced the Throttle Actuator, Nox sensors, egr sensors, various urea pieces. Thankfully the car is still under warranty, however the warranty is up in December. So I'm left at a crossroad of either offloading the car before December and replace it, do the DPF/EGR/Cat delete and tune, or fork the money for the extended warranty and keep the car as is.

I guess my biggest question to you guys is if you were to replace your 335D what would you replace it with? I cant really think of anything else on the market that is sub $30k and provides near what the D offers.

Picture just because.







_a2_


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

If I lived in a non CARB state I would take all the emissions junk off and keep it forever. Unfortunately, I live in CA so I will probably keep it until repairs become commonplace. Right now things are golden though 

On a realistic note, I am thinking maybe next generation m3 might fit the replacement timeline the closest...6-7 years out if the car keeps working as it has.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

If I had to replace my 335d I would replace it with a 335d. The only other choice currently would be if my commute suddenly became nothing I would consider a 550i. If I had no commute though there would be a lot more choices such as an rs4. The 335d is the only car in the long commute segment that is also fun to drive.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

It is definitely a dilemma.

I'm in that boat now, extended warranty about to expire, 92k miles. More frequent issues are popping up now in it's 5th year like the glow plug(s), the harmonic pulley, windshield washer fluid pump leaking, and now my charge air pipe from turbo to intercooler needs to be replaced along with a number of other rubber vacuum hoses. Only the pulley was covered under extended warranty, glow plugs, washer pump and charge air hose are not covered, so each of these adds up to a pretty penny.

I am seriously looking at the EGR/DPF/DEF delete if I'm going to stay with this car much longer which I'd really like to do.

Looking around at options I see the E350 Blue Tec (expensive), the Audi A-3 or A-6, perhaps the X5D (more car than I really need). I'm not ready to spring for a Tesla yet either.

I'm willing to keep throwing a bit of money at the 335D to keep it going and it hasn't left me "stranded" yet, but if more items keep popping up I will have to reconsider keeping it.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Not a fan of the 328d and the 535d and x5d are too big. May have to go Audio Q5 diesel.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't own a *335d *but if I had to replace either of my diesel vehicles (14 *535d*, 12 *X5 35d*), it would ONLY be replaced with another DIESEL vehicle. With my logging around 1k miles/week (read: I drive a LOT!), gassers are not an option and not even a consideration at all.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

need4speed said:


> Not a fan of the 328d and the 535d and x5d are too big. May have to go Audio Q5 diesel.


The Q5 is priced higher than the Q7!


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Sub $30 is hard to do, the best I can think of is a Golf TDI or an older A3 TDI. But you're giving up a lot of space downgrading to these.

If you're willing to do mid-$30s, you can get a CPO 2011 X5d, or Q5 TDI


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Flyingman said:


> It is definitely a dilemma.
> 
> I'm in that boat now, extended warranty about to expire, 92k miles. More frequent issues are popping up now in it's 5th year like the glow plug(s), the harmonic pulley, windshield washer fluid pump leaking, and now my charge air pipe from turbo to intercooler needs to be replaced along with a number of other rubber vacuum hoses. Only the pulley was covered under extended warranty, glow plugs, washer pump and charge air hose are not covered, so each of these adds up to a pretty penny.
> 
> ...


What is your price range?


----------



## Damascus540i6M (Oct 1, 2006)

you all make me nervous. i, too, am driving a 2011 335d and logged 50,000 miles recently...I'm driving it witout a warranty. i'm a lifelong BMW nut and am always considering the 'next' Bimmer. i've become a torque junkie and everytime i roll on the throttle i cannot imagine not having 400+ lb-ft of torque! the range the diesel provides is another bonus for sure.

torque - our 335d is in good company on this extensive list!

http://www.autosnout.com/Car-Torque-List.php

i would consider the 2014 550i xDrive (445hp/480 lb-ft - V8 turbo) - although the range and the gas mileage would suck for sure. The Audi A6 TDI with 428 lb-ft is another consideration...but it's not a BMW! the Audi's steering feels too light for me. I imagine the 2014 550i xDrive with M-sport would have a nice, weighted BMW steering feeling.

i hope to have another 2 years and 50,000 more trouble free miles before I have to replace my 335d.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

with the exception of the interior our cars are identical all the way down to the black kidney grills.

Just went out of warranty at 29k miles. Planning on keeping it another 1.5-2 years or so. Right now I have my eye on an ED for a 428i gran coupe or a 340i or possibly a GTI but we'll see what's available at the time.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Id have to consider the 535d. Optioned correctly (M Sport, dynamic handling) with a JBD added, it would be pretty darn close to the 335d, except a bit of added bulk. The 8 speed tranny gives it better real world highway mileage than the 335d.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

I got my 335d because I'm a diesel head, wanted/needed a sedan, and wanted a sports car but couldn't afford both.

There is less desire for me to track a car lately, but I am also economy minded and still want a sports car, so keeping the 335d and getting a new Miata might just do the trick.

PL


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Sitting at 47.5K miles and 39 months, I have been pondering what to do next. In my working days, I always harped on letting the requirements drive the solution, but I can't seem to practice that in my own life. What do I want? I thought I wanted a good combination of comfort, fun, and fuel economy. The 335d delivered all that. But a couple of other requirements have crept in, such as back roads (i.e., gravel and dirt) and car camping. But I wonder how important those requirements are to me really. I guess I'd like to keep the 335d, and supplement it with a Prius for around town, and a MB Sprinter Cargo Van 4x4 diesel for camping and back roads. Don't have quite that much moolah laying around. 

I have toyed with Golf Sportwagen TDI, Porsche Macan non-turbo, MB Sprinter Van, Subaru Outback, etc., but I really don't know what I want to do. I'd sure like to keep the D too. Heck, I had planned it to be my last car and to be buried in it (and not via a landslide).


----------



## DriftinCoastie (Aug 20, 2015)

So sorry to bump my old thread, but thanks for all the great responses. I had a bit of life turmoil + move so I totally forgot about responding. Long story short to fill in some of the gaps, the car had been in and out of the dealership for a total of about 2months with random EGR and Urea faults. Finally got her back and was all ready to sell it. Then I drove it for awhile again and fell in love again (damn car). So this leads me to part two of my questions. Anyone in the Washington area ever play with trying to get the car tuned. Correct me if I'm wrong but if I pull the downpipe and urea tank I'll have to code out the faults. As long as I'm going to go down that path, my thoughts are to get it dyno tuned and a couple other small mods along the way. Any information or pointing in the right direction would be great. Thanks again guys for all the great information.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

I knew I would be buying a throwback to the great days of the 3 series with the last of the e90 models. I also knew that the 335d engine was an exotic high output gem. No real troubles so far at 72,000 miles for me with no aftermarket additives or generic fuel.

With the problems currently at VW, I am almost happy that the EGR/DPF/SCR all seem to work OK with my gentle care. The power is nice but I would probably be happy with the 4 cylinder diesel engine of the F30, although it does have the Bosch CP4 pump design.

PL


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

I haven't seen any posts on tuners here in the Seattle area. Perhaps Strictly BMW in Bellevue may know - they're a Dinan shop (or were) and have built PRO race cars, etc.

Personally, if my 335d were to get totalled tomorrow I'd probably order an F31 328xd, slap a RaceChip tune on the thing when it gets here and call it done. I miss the awd of my '01 330xi when going up to Crystal Mt., and it's a bit bigger so easier to haul stuff now that we don't have our Highlander.

Or maybe I'd buy my son's E92 335i, 6MT (so he could buy something else to put his child seat in the back of.) One of about 1,000 MT coupes ever sold in the USA/CA.


----------



## veggantilles (Oct 28, 2015)

Though I still have my 335d I'm considering selling it. Recently bought my first gasser to satisfy my manual transmission fix. Got an 05 Porsche 996tt, great torque and handles great. It actually doesn't feel much faster than the 335d even though it's supposed to be at least two seconds quicker to sixty. Of course the mileage isn't impressive unless you mean impressively bad.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

DriftinCoastie said:


> So sorry to bump my old thread, but thanks for all the great responses. I had a bit of life turmoil + move so I totally forgot about responding. Long story short to fill in some of the gaps, the car had been in and out of the dealership for a total of about 2months with random EGR and Urea faults. Finally got her back and was all ready to sell it. Then I drove it for awhile again and fell in love again (damn car). So this leads me to part two of my questions. Anyone in the Washington area ever play with trying to get the car tuned. Correct me if I'm wrong but if I pull the downpipe and urea tank I'll have to code out the faults. As long as I'm going to go down that path, my thoughts are to get it dyno tuned and a couple other small mods along the way. Any information or pointing in the right direction would be great. Thanks again guys for all the great information.


Driftin,

There are a number of threads and posts on the tunes and EGR/DPF/DEF Delete. Can't speak to Northwest area at all but there are shops that will offer a package deal for about $3,500 or so. This would be down pipe to replace the DPF, plugs for the EGR, and software mods, plus a tune. I think there is also a straight section of pipe the replaces the SCR's. I've toyed with the idea as my 6 year warranty is up in 30 days. I'm at 95k miles now. Some folks have done these themselves, mailing in their ECU for the tune and mods. I'm not that adventurous anymore.


----------



## zakgt2 (Jan 21, 2016)

DriftinCoastie said:


> So I am incredibly torn with my 335D, I hunted for nearly a year before getting it. Its a 2011 335D with all the options I wanted. I love the car more than all but one other car I've owned. The combination for sledhammer like power, comfort and mileage is beyond anything else I've had. But here comes the issue. It is currently sitting at the BMW Dealership now for the 5th time since I bought it in April. Seems to be Urea tank related and the dealership cant nail down the specific issue. So far they've replaced the Throttle Actuator, Nox sensors, egr sensors, various urea pieces. Thankfully the car is still under warranty, however the warranty is up in December. So I'm left at a crossroad of either offloading the car before December and replace it, do the DPF/EGR/Cat delete and tune, or fork the money for the extended warranty and keep the car as is.
> 
> I guess my biggest question to you guys is if you were to replace your 335D what would you replace it with? I cant really think of anything else on the market that is sub $30k and provides near what the D offers.
> 
> ...


Sweet looking car. I own a '10 335d, sport package. I am currently at 93k miles and I will tell you that the problems will keep coming with the emissions components. As others have said, if you intend to keep the car long term, set aside money for repairs.


----------

